# Liquid Roof on RV submitted by EPDM coatings Customer



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

One coat application for your RV. Over a 25 year history of success. The ONLY liquid EPDM rubber in the world. Call 610-298-1989 to speak to a technical support person who can answer your questions. And be sure to look at all our videos on our site https://www.epdmcoatings.com/videos.php
*Watch this: **https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-fa6xPNq3g&t=27s*


----------

